# Quacks in DC



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

The duck must be protected!


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 8, 2005)

CNN, they never get it right. I heard the duck's name was Mallard Fillmore


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 8, 2005)

Maybe ouur government will have new found respect for life 

blade


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 12, 2005)

that duck made me began to think of the Indo Caribbean dish that is in restaurants in Richmond Hill Queens and parts of Brooklyn.

"Roti and Duck Curry"


----------



## govols (Apr 13, 2005)

That duck looked like some good eatin.


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, I don't tell political jokes. I've seen too many of them get elected.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 15, 2005)

As the cowardly lion in the wizard of oz would say: Ain't it the truth, Ain't it the truth!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2005)

It's a happy day for the most famous duck in DC.

[Edited on 5-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## LawrenceU (May 1, 2005)

Well if her or her offspring ever make it into our migration path maybe she can 'drop' in for a visit (over my decoys).


----------

